# Are Spyder jackets good?



## Blaze182

Was just curious if the Spyder jackets are leagues above other jackets on the market and if they warrant the extra $$? (Aside from the breath-ability and waterproof ratings)

I.e. 

Pinnacle: Men's Jacket | Products | Spyder
Orbiter: Men's Jacket | Products | Spyder
Monterosa: Men's Jacket | Products | Spyder

vs.

Rip Curl Decoder: DECODER JACKET - Rip Curl

Decoder is ~$400 vs. anywhere from $550-$990 for the Spyder.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Over priced ski brand.


----------



## Argo

They are good but not that good. The spider shit from Japan and Korea is less than half that and it's the same shit.... I have ordered it in the past and compared it. I stick with north face jackets now...... The styles have gotten better and they have good quality. I buy whatever is on sale for my son. He grows out of shit too fast.....


----------



## Sassicaia

I used to wear Spyder when I was a skier and kept the jacket when I first went over to snowaording. The one I had looks sweet, was supper comfortable and had a 20/20 rating. Problem was the logo peeled offer. Warranty was good though because they gave be a credit, but by that time I jumped into AK stuff, so I gave the credit to my GF who used it to get a paid of new spyder pants for boarding, but the zipper and a clip broke. 

My experience is that it just isnt rugged enough.


----------



## extra0

if you want to look like a skier from the 90s, spyder is the way to go. Their cuts are too tapered tight and colors/designs are horribly dated. 

The rip curl looks like a snowboarding jacket...because it *is* a snowboarding jacket.

However, you're paying too much. I recently got a brand new kick-ass looking 686 jacket (2009 model) at an auction site for way less than half price (free ship). Just search for actual snowboarding brands in older models (1-4 years) and you can save a lot of money while still looking good...and like an actual snowboarder

edit: if you're buying online and can't try them on in a store first, do the research on each brands sizing. Most brands vary...especially if they have fitted, loose and baggy versions. For example, 686 jackets fit one size larger than standard (I usually wear a large, but wear a medium in 686)


----------



## Bones

Spyder is generally good stuff and reasonably well made. But, like any ski brand, it's hard to say that it is so good to be worth that price. $700+ retail? $350+ "on sale"? And not goretex?


----------



## HoboMaster

As one of the oldschool ski brands (still big with racers), they definitely use Apple marketing techniques (charging a premium because it's hyped and quite frankly people buy it regardless).


----------



## chub11

I have some of their layering stuff and it keeps me warm but I wouldn't wear any of their jackets


----------



## Blaze182

That tends to be the consensus in the snow shops I have in my area, none of them even stock Spyder and when I asked why, they all said it was over priced and other products on the market were just as good. 

I'll check out the 686 now, and thanks for the heads up on sizing! 

Could you recommend me some good jackets or brands for clothing? I don't like wearing much underneath so it cant strictly just be a shell, needs some decent insulation - I usually wear Nike under armour and then a long sleeve shirt underneath, 2 shirts if its particularly cold.


----------



## grafta

686 is a bit of a forum favourite (ie people are bias) so don't be afraid to look around at other stuff


----------



## ETM

I am happy with my insulated jacket, its a vans andreas wiig model. Keeps me warm in very cold temps with minimal layers.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Not all 686 jackets are oversized, I bought a large for my son based on that and it was to small. He normally wears extra large. The jacket is the smarty counter style.


----------



## Blaze182

EDIT: Nvm, I can't buy what I asked for an opinion on - no retailers LOL... tryna find a good blue jacket thats not just a thin shell and can keep me warm with the least possible layering at ~between 0 and -10 celcius (night riding)


----------



## extra0

Blaze182 said:


> ...Could you recommend me some good jackets or brands for clothing?...


good snowboarding outerwear brands...hmmm: Volcom, 686, Ride, 32, Sessions, Bonfire, DC, Grenade, Rome, Lib Tech, Signal...and, of course, Burton and all it sub-brands (Analogue, Four Square, Holden, Special Blend, Forum, etc, etc, etc) 

I like to stick to the 100% snowboard brands, but I would consider a good deal on a hot looking snowboard specific jacket from surf brands Billabong, Rip Rurl, Quicksilver or Vans, Oakley, Nike


----------



## legallyillegal

686's materials feel like cheap bullshit now

spyder is overpriced along with all the other boutique skier-centric brands


----------



## extra0

not gonna deny that...but it's a compromise considering how lightweight 686 stuff is. They have top of the line tech, excellent tailoring and great prints (they also include a swatch of fabric for repairs). 

Like I said, buy it at discount, then kill it in 3-4 seasons and move on to something else (do you really wanna wear the same jacket the rest of your life?)


----------



## Blaze182

extra0 said:


> good snowboarding outerwear brands...hmmm: Volcom, 686, Ride, 32, Sessions, Bonfire, DC, Grenade, Rome, Lib Tech, Signal...and, of course, Burton and all it sub-brands (Analogue, Four Square, Holden, Special Blend, Forum, etc, etc, etc)
> 
> I like to stick to the 100% snowboard brands, but I would consider a good deal on a hot looking snowboard specific jacket from surf brands Billabong, Rip Rurl, Quicksilver or Vans, Oakley, Nike


Thank you! Of all those, I hadn't heard of 32, Sessions, bonfire, Grenade or Signal.. so very worth while =) 

Gonna buy from Libtech, Bonfire or 32, all have some nice blue insulated jackets =D 

Thanks all for the advice!!


----------



## Sassicaia

personally now that I have had a chance to use gortex I wouldnt buy anything else. If you stick with goretex you are good and all you have to choose is a brands design you like the best.


----------



## Blaze182

Yeah I've found gortex on my dakine gloves held up fantastic, much better than the previous gloves. Might upgrade to dakine's leather and gortex hybird glove this season, seems to be a lot warmer and easier to get on/off.


----------



## Lamps

+1 on this, get the goretex you like, I prefer pro shell, my wife like soft shell, and then get the other features from whatever style or brand has it. For me hat is typically AK.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Do not, under any circumstance, buy Spyder clothes. You will turn into a uber douche, and your balls will fall off.

Burton, Quiksilver, 686, Volcom, Homeschool, support riders Yo!


----------



## Blaze182

Haha, I'm firmly off the Spyder wagon, wasnt fond of just wonderrd if there was merit to them commanding such a price over their competitors. 

Found a shell i love, gortex but hell expensive for last season stock at 360 USD... Probably gonna get it though.

Whats everyones thoughts on leather for gloves? Im on my phone at the moment so i cant link te exact glove on the dakine site atm... But are there any drawbacks to a leather and gortex combo glove on mountain?


----------



## bntran02

I bought a spyder jacket a couple years ago at a pretty big discount. I like my jacket a lot but have not found the quality to be any better than other brands. I'd only buy again if the discount is big enough


----------



## HoboMaster

Biggest advantage to leather I think is that it makes the glove last much longer if it's quality (AKA those skiers you see with gloves from 1980). I've had synthetic gloves and they get trashed/ripped if you put a solid amount of days on them.


----------



## poutanen

For gloves, I've had a pair of burton goretex gloves for about 75-100 days on the snow. My back hand is now getting shredded fingertips due to touching the snow when I carve... Other than that they've been great, very warm even without the liners that came with them (I use them for shovelling the driveway, etc.)

For jackets, even $400 is out to lunch. I paid $250 for a westbeach jacket a couple years ago and feel it was overpriced too. My favorite jacket I've ever owned is a Planet Earth jacket from almost 10 years ago. It is still in style as far as I'm concerned, and it has been very warm and very long wearing for a long time. Paid under $200 I think. Very happy with it, not sure what I'll do when it's worn beyond repair!

Never used this retailer but the prices seem okay. Should be more like 50% off at this time of year.

On Sale Planet Earth Snowboard Jackets Mens - Jacket, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing


----------



## Blaze182

That website 'The House' is amazing for snow gear and prices!! Going to share it with a few friends!

I noticed some leather gloves loose their colour after a bit, but as long as I stick to natural tones I don't think that'll matter too much - main thing is my fingers arent wet or freezing! I'll pickup some leathers in a couple weeks, no harm in having them.

EDIT: For the aussies who will read this, buy gortex ONLINE! ARCTERYX, Oakley and The North Face Gortex jackets all START at $900 AUD!! Top out at $3K!!! BUY ONLINE!


----------



## aps

a spyder jacket is a normal jacket like any other jacket so its not worth the extra amount of money. its all marketing


----------

